# How to: Get Tabbed Type-C caps on/off.



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

There has been quite a bit of confusion over this. It really is quite simple.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 13, 2010)

what?? i didn't know that there are yellow type C 1.5s :O


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 13, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> what?? i didn't know that there are yellow type C 1.5s :O



It's orange, from Puzl.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 13, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> what?? i didn't know that there are yellow type C 1.5s :O



Here we are again with 1.5 business.

What is the difference between C 1, 1.5 and 2?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 13, 2010)

The 1.5 has improved caps/centers.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 13, 2010)

But how does 1.5 differ from 2 or even the "retooled" version?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 13, 2010)

2 has closed cubies, and is rounded.
2 is completely different.

Retooled lacks tabs, and has notches in the center, metal washers.
1 has shallower caps, and plastic washers.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 16, 2010)

4Chan said:


> 2 has closed cubies, and is rounded.
> 2 is completely different.
> 
> Retooled lacks tabs, and has notches in the center, metal washers.
> 1 has shallower caps, and plastic washers.



you are 99% right, great job. but there is a small mistake.

im posting a thread about this.


----------



## NoobCube (Apr 7, 2010)

*Noob requiring help*

I bought a type C (coincidentally an orange one) and no core came with it, but these 8 really odd plastic tab things. Like squares with a corner cut off. Assembly guide, anywhere please? :|


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 7, 2010)

NoobCube said:


> I bought a type C (coincidentally an orange one) and no core came with it, but these 8 really odd plastic tab things. Like squares with a corner cut off. Assembly guide, anywhere please? :|



Those are corner caps I believe.


----------



## NoobCube (Apr 7, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> NoobCube said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a type C (coincidentally an orange one) and no core came with it, but these 8 really odd plastic tab things. Like squares with a corner cut off. Assembly guide, anywhere please? :|
> ...



So am I still missing a core, then? I suppose I could try and steal one from Sultan if I need to...


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 7, 2010)

NoobCube said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > NoobCube said:
> ...



Yeah, Type C has a normal core.


----------



## NoobCube (Apr 7, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> NoobCube said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...



FUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 7, 2010)

buy a core here's a link http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1315378 this core may not fit your cube i warned you so you cant blame me


----------

